# Have you ever been given medical treatment in the UK?



## nmehal (Sep 23, 2017)

On my visa application i got this question. "
Have you ever been given medical treatment in the UK?"

I was in the UK from 2006 to 2011. Initially, on student visa and later on Post-study work visa. I received medical treatment/visited my GP in 2009. I left the country in 2011.

Now, in 2017, i am applying for the visit visa. Now, i don't remember the Surgery name or the date i visited neither i have any letter from NHS. I have checked on google map but i think the surgery is no more on that address/road. How should i proceed with the visa application form?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

As you were here on a student visa, you were permitted to use the NHS.

As such, I would respond with- Yes.

In the additional section, explain that you do not recall the exact dates and times as this was a while ago, but during your time as a student in the UK on a student visa, you visited your GP on a few/several occasions (as the case may be). 

That's what I did when I answered that question, as I too was in the UK as a student first.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

As you were here on a student visa, you were permitted to use the NHS.

As such, I would respond with- Yes.

In the additional section, explain that you do not recall the exact dates and times as this was a while ago, but during your time as a student in the UK on a student visa, you visited your GP on a few/several occasions (as the case may be). 

That's what I did when I answered that question, as I too was in the UK as a student first.


----------

